

Read My Lips: Apple Is a Netbook Maker - ksvs
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/21/read-my-lips/

======
gstar
Rubbish - that's classic Jobsian misdirection. I'd put a tenner on Apple
coming out with a netbook-esque device in the next 9 months.

~~~
unalone
I'd love to think it'll happen that fast. I do think it's a possibility -
especially considering Asus reports having helped Apple develop a netbook.

------
Brennan
If someone finally makes a worthwhile netbook, which I'm assuming Apple's
would be, I would think the days of the Kindle and all the other high-priced,
two toned, walled, "reading only" devices are very limited.

------
charlesju
I'm calling it right here and right now.

Within 5 years Apple is going to release a netbook that will be less than
$300, they are going to be able to do this because the netbook is going to be
powered off the iPhone.

~~~
wayne
Reminds me of the Palm Folio (<http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/30/palm-foleo-
announced/>), though Apple's will probably be more capable.

